# Shipping out



## Copenhagen (Feb 15, 2010)

ShadowSpear members,

Tomorrow I'll be leaving for the MEPS hotel to begin my time in the Army. I'm an 11X OPT40. I'm looking forward to all the great training I'm about to receive throughout OSUT, BAC, and RASP. 

I'm going to work my ass off and then some, and be a team player. I'll report back with a SITREP to give the members and lurkers here some info about the new RASP program. I'm looking forward to creating my own luck and not quitting. 

Thanks to everyone who keeps this site running. 

Cope


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 15, 2010)

Best of luck to you!  Don't quit and be the "gray man."


----------



## Muppet (Feb 15, 2010)

Good luck.

F.M.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 15, 2010)

All the best to you!


----------



## JJ sloan (Feb 15, 2010)

Have fun and stay strong.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 15, 2010)

Best of luck, post when you finish basic.


----------



## RAGE275 (Feb 15, 2010)

Have fun buddy! Good luck


----------



## metalmom (Feb 15, 2010)

All the best -hang tough!


----------



## pardus (Feb 15, 2010)

Give it all you have.
Good luck.


----------



## Centermass (Feb 15, 2010)

If you have the strength, just remember later on, it's also about the mind and heart when it comes to willpower and determination. 

The journey of a thousand miles begins with one step and a lot of bitchin.......keep going and stay focused, one day at a time. 

Good luck.


----------



## rlowery60 (Feb 15, 2010)

Remember, NEVER QUIT, and good luck


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 15, 2010)

Take care!


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 15, 2010)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 15, 2010)

Good luck and enjoy the suck


----------



## Rizzo 2/75 (Feb 17, 2010)

Good luck to you man.  Stay clear of the instructor with the "Jersey" accent.  He will gouge out your eye sockets:)  I know this because he is one of my best friends and ive seen him do it


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## Paddlefoot (Feb 17, 2010)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Best of luck to you!  Don't quit and be the "gray man."



Best of luck to you.

Boon's just kidding about the "gray man" stuff. You should immediately introduce yourself to your drill sergeant, and make sure he is keenly aware of everything you do. :doh:


----------



## tova (Feb 17, 2010)

Take care & Godspeed!


----------

